# Frage:Transparenz bei Bildern



## disaster_02 (4. Juli 2001)

Hi,
Hab mal `ne Frage:
Kann man das irgend wie machen, dass ein Bild z.B. links 100% und rechts 20% transparent ist.
Soll aber flüssig übergehen.Also von 100% immer weniger werdend zu 20%. Ich benutze Photoshop 5.5 .
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts wichtiges vergessen. 

Disaster_02:# :# :#


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Juli 2001)

äääääääääää ich hoff mal dass ich nicht gerade voll auf dem schlauch stehe und dir nix falsches erzähl, aber mit dem verlaufstool sollte das einwandfrei funtzen. ) 

einfach auf fabre zu transparent in dem verlaufstool menü stellen.


----------



## disaster_02 (5. Juli 2001)

*Re*

Ich meine das so, dass ich schon ein Bild habe.
Nur das es links halt 100% transparent und rechts 20% transparent.
So als wenn ich es über ein anderes Bild drüber tuen will. 

ich hoffe ihr versteht das jetzt richtig.
Wenn nicht dann liegt es an meiner tollen Erklärung:# 

Danke,
Disaster_02


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Juli 2001)

sollte dann mit hilfe der masken funtzen.
zu diesem thema empfehle ich ihnen den ehrenwerten herrn dr. headfragger zu kontaktieren, da dieser das nötige fachwissen zu diesem kontext besitzt !

hat mal ne gute erklärung gepostet wie es geht, hab´s aber leider grad nicht parat.


----------



## Scalé (5. Juli 2001)

cool jetzt bin ich schon dr. 
@disaster:
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/Masken/Masken.html

falls es dann noch fragen gibt kannste entweder grad hier posten oder mir ne pm schicken


----------



## First Virus (5. Juli 2001)

*da hole ich mal nen bischen weiter aus.*

Falls dir headdies kleine sehr kleine beschreibung der situation nicht geholfen haben sollte kann ich dir heute nachmittag hier mal einen etwas ausführlichereres tut machen.

So gegen 18 uhr oder so poste ich es hier.


----------



## Scalé (5. Juli 2001)

ausführlicher? so komplex sind masken nun auch nicht. baut ja alles auf einem prinzip auf 
ach ja noch ein tut zu ebenen masken gibt es unter http://www.mmb-world.de/ und dort unter photoshop -> grundlagen -> arbeiten mit ebenen masken.
ansonsten kurz :
auf der ebenen maske bedeutet schwarz : komplett durchsichtig
und weiß komplett undurchsichtig.
wenn du z.B. 2 ebenen hast und man einen teil der unteren ebene sehen soll dann erstellst du ne neue eben und malst an der stelle die später durchsichtig sein soll mit schwarz. des kannste mim pinsel und sonst auch alles werkzeugen machen.
auch effekte kann man teilweise auf ebenen masken anwenden.
Falls du ein bild als ebenen maske benutzen willst dann makierst du alles (strg + a) 
dann klickst du wieder auf die ebene mit der maske und gehst in die kanal übersicht.
dort sollte nun ein 5. kanal vorhanden sein. in den kopierst du deine auswahl (strg + v).

Du solltest dir vorher aber das tut anschauen damit du mein gefasel verstehst  ( http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/Masken/Masken.html )

Head


----------



## -H- (5. Juli 2001)

Ich werde auch mal versuchen ein wenig zur Problemlösung beizutragen:
Wie Head schon so schön gesagt hat, bedeutet schwarz durchsichtig und weiß eben sichtbar. Ein 50%iges Grau steht für eine 50%ige Transparenz. Der Rest liegt auf der hand: Du gibst dem Bild ein Maske und auf dieser ziehst Du dann einen einen Verlauf (ich setzte 100% transparenz mit unsichtbar gleich!!) von 100%schwarz zu 80% schwarz (bau es in CMYK auf: 0c, 0m, 0y, 80k). Wenn Du es genau andersherum gemeint hast dann eben von weiß nach 20%schwarz.

vielleicht hilfts ja weiter.
H


----------



## disaster_02 (5. Juli 2001)

*Danke danke*

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich hatte es nach 'ner Weile schon nach dem ersten Beitrag von HeadFragGer2k verstanden.
Trotzdem nochmal danke an alle.

Disaster_02:# :# :# :# :#


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Juli 2001)

lol
hab´s immer noch nicht verstanden !
das mit den masken lass ich lieber mal...


----------



## disaster_02 (5. Juli 2001)

*@Meister Eder*

Ich probier mal das zu erklären, was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich da stand:
Du hast ja erstmal ein Bild in dem du ein anderes " einfügen" willst.
Das zweite Bild soll dann sagen wir mal rechts 100% und links 0%durchsichtig sein. Du fügst das zweite Bild mit Strg+c und Strg+v in das erste Bild ein.Bei der Ebebe mit dem zweiten Bild, klickst du auf Ebenenmaske hinzufügen.Dann sieht das Bild noch normal aus.
Jetzt machst du einfach einen Verlauf von rechts nach links Vordergrundfarbe zu Hintergrundfarbe ( Vordergrundfarbe: Schwarz , Hintergrundfarbe: Weiß ).
Dann müsste es eigentlich klappen.

Tolle Beschreibung ich weiß , aber ich kann sowas einfach nicht.

Disaster_02


----------



## First Virus (5. Juli 2001)

--------------------
Vorwort: Ich kann hier jetzt keine bilder posten weil ich grade net in der lage bin auf meinen server zuzugreifen sobald ich das wieder kann editiere ich diesen beitrag gleich.
Weithin werde ich hier ganz von null anfangen.
--------------------
--------------------
Erklärung: Was sind Masken?

Masken sind sozusagen unsichtbare elferlein  mit deren hilfe man die transparens eines bildes verändern kann ohne in dem bild selber rumzumalern  .
reines weiß = blendet total ein
reines schwarz = blendet total aus

Wie erkenne ich ob ich in einer maske bin oder nicht?

Links neben der ebene in der man grade arbeitet sieht man einmal ein auge und rechts neben dem auge sieht man entweder einen pinsel das bedeutet man malert grade im bild rum oder man sieht eine punktierte elipse das bedeutet man malert in der maske rum.

PIC folgt noch

--------------------
--------------------
Beispiel TUT:

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal als beispiel ie masken ebene aus meinem neusten Weltraumpic.
Hier das fertige pic:





Die wolkendecke der erde ist mit einer maske gemacht worden und zwar wie folgt:
Ich habe einen leere Ebene genommen und diese mit weißer farbe gefüllt  (wolken = weiß  ), dann habe ich einen maske erstellt:

PIC folgt noch

Nun habe ich die maske mit reinem schwarz gefüllt damit zunächst ersteinmal nichts zusehen war von der wolkendecke.
Danach habe ich ein schwarz-weiß bild von der woklendecke der erde genommen (welches ich vorher noch bearbeitet hatte mit 3dfilter usw) habe es in meine maske eingefügt und das ganze sah dann so aus:




das wars dann eigendlich schon was ich an der maske gemacht habe.
--------------------
--------------------
Lösung von disasters_02 Problems:

Also du machst Zwei ebenen und fügst das bild was ausgeblendet werden soll in die obere und das awas erscheinen soll in die untere.
dann fügst du in die obere ebene eine maske ein.
Du klickst mit gedrückter Alt-Taste in die maske rein nun bist du nur in der maske drin und siehst das andere bild nicht mehr.
Jetzt nimmst du das Füllwerkzeug und haust die ganze ebene mit schwarzer farbe voll.
Nun Nimmst das verlaufstool zur hand und gehts auf linearen verlauf, klickst nun im options dialog für den linearen Verlauf auf edit.
In dem neuen Fenster was sich nun geöffnet haben sollte klickst du auf neu und trägst irgendeinen belibigen namen ein ( ich denke "100->20" wäre hier ganz angebracht  ).
Im unteren Teil des fensters siehst du einen balken an beiden enden ist sowas wien marker du klickst einen der beiden an drückst einfach nur entf. auf deiner tastertur, jetzt klickst du den anderen marker an und änderst die Farbe von diesem indem du des quadrat unter neben den ganzen anderen marker symbolen darufklickst und änders die farbe in weiß.
Jetzt klickst du auf Transparens (über dem balken) und klickst einen der beiden marker an die sich nun wieder auf dem Balken befinden, tippe bei opacität (oder wie das auch immer heißen möge) 20 ein.
jetzt klickst du auf ok und drückst mit der maus an den äußerten rand der maske mit der maus und hältst gedrückt, ziehst nun den zeiger bis zum gegen überliegenden Rand und läßt los jetzt sollte sich ein
verlauf von links nach rechts oder andersrum gezeichnet haben wenn er falschherrum ist einfach das auf invert gehen (strg+i) so nun wollen wir aus der maske raus dazu klickst du einfach in das bild rein und du wirst sehen das sich dein bild in eine bestimmte richtung verflüchtigt *g* da wir aber die transparens des verlaufes auf 20% gesetzt haben ist den bild maximal zu 20% durchsichtig.
--------------------

Falls noch fragen sind einfach posten ;-]


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Juli 2001)

> (welches ich vorher noch bearbeitet hatte mit 3dfilter usw)



willst du uns damit sagen du hast die erde selbst gemacht, oder mit hilfe von so kleinen proggs wie flaming pear etc. ?


----------



## First Virus (5. Juli 2001)

flaming was fürn ding kenne ich net.

Das komplette bild habe ich in ps5.5 gemacht da war nix mit 3dprogrammen oder anderen helferlein die nicht zu ps standartmäßig dazugehören.


----------

